# t120 angler vs. prowler 13 angler



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

so i'm biting the bullet and buying a yak at the end of November... i was just wondering what advice anyone had on these two boats. i'll be farting around inside the inlets for the most part, and occasionally paddling out to the 1st and doing a little ocean fishing on nicer days. stability is a big concern for me though. is a rudder neccesarey? i'm assuming it'll make controlling a drift a little easier. i'm sure it'll be adding to the speed and manueverablity (sp?*) of the boat when i'm paddling also. i've also been informed @ wild water outfitters that i shouldn't pinch pennies on a comfortable seat and a light paddle. are the seats that come with these boats fine? what are some must have items for my yak? obviously a vest, crate, paddle, running light, etc. any other ideas? thanks for any ideas.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I've got a Prower 13 angler and I love it. I also narrowed my decision between the Prowler 13 and the Tarpon but I was looking at the Tarpon T140 because of the similarity in price and because of the bigger tank well. The Tarpon T120's tank well is kind of small plus the extra length will be better on those long hauls and faster as well. 

The only reason I went with the Prowler is because of the price I got mine at. Because of a mistake made by the guys at a certain store, which will remain nameless I was able to get a brand new Prowler 13 Angler at the same cost as a demo model. 

They had promised to sell me a demo model at a really low price and when I was ready to pay for it, someone had sold it already. They were kind enough to give me a brand new one for the same price. 

I have had no problems with my Prowler. She goes straight now that I know how to paddle. She's also great in the bay. She also has plenty of room in the tank well and in the front hatch. 

There is one thing I don't like about the Prowler and that's the neoprene cover for the front hatch. It's virtually impossible to put it back on on dry ground and in the water don't even try it.

Now as far as a rudder is concerned, I don't have one. I've been kayaking for less than two months and in the beginning it was a little awkward keeping myself straight but now I think I've got the paddling thing down. In the river and when the bay is calm a rudder isn't necessary but I've been in the bay in two to three feet waves and in rough current and I wish I had a rudder. So if you have the money to spend on a rudder, I'd say go for it. That's the next thing I'll be adding to my Prowler.

Another thing you'll probably want to do is set up an anchor pulley system. This will allow you to move your anchor from the bow or the stern so you can sit with the bow or the stern facing into or away from the current instead having the sides of the kayak facing the current.

I've never ridden a Tarpon, so you'd have to ask some of the other guys who own one. From what I hear, Wild River Outfitters is having a sale next weekend and they may have some company reps out there, so you might want to come out there and check it out.

If you are looking for a good deal on a seat, Adventure Surf Co. on Sandbridge RD has a sale on their used rental equipment. They've got Ocean Kayak padded seat backs for $10. These are the same one that KFS sells for $60. They're used but they're in good shape. I was down there this morning to check out what they had with a friend who's looking for a kayak. Oh and by the way he's in the same predicament as you. He can't decide between the Prowler and the Tarpon.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

after doin' a little homework i'm going to go with the Prowler 13 Angler. thanks for the input. as for the hatch there is an inexpensive replacement gasket that solves this problem. thanks for the advice... now i just gotta wait two months to get it, and all winter rigging it up till the water gets a little warmer :--|


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

All winter til the water gets warm??? December is prime time to be fishing the CBBT or HRBT. If you have a pair of waders. Get a semi dry jacket (about $70.00) and your ready to go.


Robert


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i think i'll sit this fall season out on the party boats. i don't have any experience whatsoever with a kayak... don't think i'll be comfortable paddling out to the small boat channel with the cold water temps. it'll be a little easier on me financially to buy everything else seperate over the winter being that i'm going to school in Jan. and work will be slow. we'll see though, i really don't think i'm gonna be able to let that baby sit in the backyard all winter.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Yak community Rockstar


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i haven't even got my yak yet and i'm already considering selling my surf rods and beefy spinning tackle for baitcasters and boat rods... i now understand the meaning of 'the dark side'. no worries though, the surf rods are staying and i'm getting broker. i think we need to reconsider 'the dark side' to fishing in general. :--| i truly see myself getting addicted to this kayak thing though. and to think i used to call you guys loony toons padding around the 1st island on them dark, cold, winter nights.  see yah in the suds.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I've only been doing it for 2 months and I enjoy it a lot better than standing on a beach. With a kayak if you don't catch anything in one spot just go the next spot. I've caught fish everytime I've gone out except for the first time when I just had no clue where I was going and what I was doing. It'll change your whole outlook on fishing. You'll never go back to surf fishing again. 

Although I don't know what I'll do during striper season because I'm usually out there on the sand bar in my waders and I know how us guys in waders can be with boats getting in our way. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to get some practice fishing the bridge before the season begins.


----------

